# What's sex Position do YOU have sex in most often



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

So when me and my wife have sex, I would say about 20 percent of the time it's missionary position,with about 70 percent being "Missionary Modified Position" where I'll take one of her legs, or sometimes both..and move it up over my shoulder(s)..obviously it's better for penetration, and gets her feeling crazier too...about 10 percent is doggy style...but if it was my choice..it would definitely be Doggy Style..both normal doggy style..and doggy style anal...
So what's your pick as your most frequently used sex position....feel free to comment on what you would like it to be...or why you like the one you do...or what you would like to have more often..


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Ha. Her on top ( i guess you call cowgirl) ... But also.. 

Her on back, i have the back of her knees in my grips and am straightarming them into the bed, (knees under her armpits.) pushing hard raises her bottom a bit!!! and up on feet (legs straight) so WHOLE body workin!!

Like im in "push up position" if you will, but my hands are holding her knees up and open hard into the bed, she cannot move like this!!

you forgot that one on yer survery...

you want i send sketch?!?!??!! hahahahaha


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Hell, my w and I have been fighting so long, I'm not even sure I know what this thread referrs to! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

no1.daddy2kids said:


> Hell, my w and I have been fighting so long, I'm not even sure I know what this thread referrs to!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


so maybe "southpaw" could be a favorite position.
Just tagging on to your humour.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

does it count as a threesome if you use both hands? 

(oh... how quickly a thread degenerates...)


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

no1.daddy2kids said:


> does it count as a threesome if you use both hands?
> 
> (oh... how quickly a thread degenerates...)


I guess in a way it could.. seeing as how your having relations with both Palmela and Handgela...


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

i am a night person he is a morning person... and he normally rolls over and there you go... MUST be nice.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like Cowgirl position is in the lead....is this website from another planet or something? Since when do woman love the top dominant position the most?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

marriedguy said:


> Looks like Cowgirl position is in the lead....is this website from another planet or something? Since when do woman love the top dominant position the most?


WHO CARES!!!! RIDE EM COW GIRLS!!!! hahaha


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Also, what's wrong with me? Why do I last for only about 30 seconds to a minute when I'm doing doggy style normal..but yet can last for 15 minutes or more sometimes when doing any other position? I love doggy style, just cant enjoy it long enough, the view and position is just too sexy I guess.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

63Vino said:


> WHO CARES!!!! RIDE EM COW GIRLS!!!! hahaha


haha I've always dreamed of a girl riding me bouncing all over me wiggling her hips up and down around and around back and forth side to side whirly whirly cowgirl style screamin "yeeehhaaaaawww!!!!"


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

marriedguy said:


> haha I've always dreamed of a girl riding me bouncing all over me wiggling her hips up and down around and around back and forth side to side whirly whirly cowgirl style screamin "yeeehhaaaaawww!!!!"


Get down to your local HEEHAW store and get her a hat.. and some SPURS....


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

im a little bummed MG.. I really am suprised not more interest in this thread. i mean sex (physical love) & food... is there something else?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Ah Vino there are lots of people viewing it, maybe they are just too shy to post?


Maybe a sketch pad feature that allowed us to draw pics would garner more interest?


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

marriedguy said:


> Also, what's wrong with me? Why do I last for only about 30 seconds to a minute when I'm doing doggy style normal..but yet can last for 15 minutes or more sometimes when doing any other position? I love doggy style, just cant enjoy it long enough, the view and position is just too sexy I guess.


There's nothing wrong with you. For a lot of guys and gals, there's a position or two that literally just send you over the edge... 

I have one like that - flat on my back, pillow under my rear, and legs wrapped around his waist. No idea what it's called, but I think it's less than 30 seconds before my "happy time"... :FIREdevil:


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

marriedguy said:


> Looks like Cowgirl position is in the lead....is this website from another planet or something? Since when do woman love the top dominant position the most?


I'm with Star - love it!! It's easy to control depth and maximize the number of O's for me while allowing my partner easy access to other body parts... :smthumbup:


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Star said:


> btw, I have not voted in the poll as I would have to tick all the boxes except for 2.


Not that I remember that many but I thought the list was a bit short, actually...


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Hum...doggy, on-top, missionary modified...etc. (just like having sex) =)

But...never really been into the spoon position.


----------

